# [K3B] ne grave plus (resolu)

## Trevoke

```
$ eix k3b

[I] app-cdr/k3b

     Available versions:  (4) 1.68.0_alpha3 1.69.0_alpha4

   {aqua debug dvd emovix encode ffmpeg flac kdeenablefinal lame mad musicbrainz sndfile sox taglib vcd vorbis +wav}

     Installed versions:  1.69.0_alpha4(4)(11:30:04 PM 12/25/2009)(dvd emovix encode ffmpeg flac mad sndfile vcd vorbis -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -lame -musicbrainz -sox -taglib -wav)

     Homepage:            http://www.k3b.org/

     Description:         The CD/DVD Kreator for KDE

$ eix kdelibs

[D] kde-base/kdelibs

     Available versions:  

   (3.5)   [M]3.5.10-r6!t

   (4.3)   4.3.3-r1!t (~)4.3.4!t

   {3dnow acl alsa altivec aqua avahi bindist branding +bzip2 cups debug doc elibc_FreeBSD fam +handbook jpeg2k kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix kerberos kernel_linux legacyssl lua lzma mmx nls openexr opengl +semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl test tiff utempter zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  3.5.10-r6(3.5)!t(11:32:12 PM 11/20/2009)(acl alsa branding cups fam kernel_linux spell tiff utempter -arts -avahi -bindist -debug -doc -elibc_FreeBSD -jpeg2k -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr) 4.3.4(4.3)!t(07:41:02 AM 12/08/2009)(acl alsa bzip2 fam mmx nls opengl semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl -3dnow -altivec -aqua -bindist -debug -doc -handbook -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix -kerberos -lzma -openexr -test -zeroconf)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE libraries needed by all KDE programs.

```

```
$ groups

tty wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users stats vmware plugdev vboxusers

```

```
$ uname -a

Linux Gen2amd 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 24 17:01:06 EDT 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Je lance K3B, je verifie qu'il a bien acces au lecteur CD, je prepare ce que je veux graver, il cree une image, et ensuite il dit qu'il lance le programme pour graver... Et rien ne se passe. Dalle-que. Pire qu'un vendredi soir de fevrier en Vendee du nord quand il fait grand vent que la lune est nouvelle.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Bah euh, et avec un autre programme ça fonctionne ? en ligne de commande ça fonctionne ? 

Reste à déterminer que ce n'est pas le graveur qui ne veut plus graver...(vaut mieux le problème logiciel...)

----------

## Trevoke

J'esperais vraiment une reponse du genre "Et ben t'es con, t'as oublie cette option dans le noyau", ou un truc comme ca, "He ben t'as pas configure udev comme il faut, espece de tache!"

Je vais avouer une ignorance complete de comment graver autrement qu'avec k3b, avec quoi j'ai ete tres heureux pendant quatre ans!

mon graveur CD est sous /dev/hda, et j'ai /dev/cdrom1, /dev/cdrw1, /dev/dvd1, /dev/dvdrw1 qui pointent vers /dev/hda ...

J'ai essaye bashburn, et je vois ca quand j'essaye de le configurer:

```

(Possible) IDE DEVICES:

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a57 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATA'

devname: 'ATA'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus1000:

   1000,0,0 100000) 'TSSTcorp' 'CD/DVDW SH-S182M' 'SB03' Removable CD-ROM

   1000,1,0 100001) *

   1000,2,0 100002) *

   1000,3,0 100003) *

   1000,4,0 100004) *

   1000,5,0 100005) *

   1000,6,0 100006) *

   1000,7,0 100007) *

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660      noauto,ro,users      0 0

```

----------

## Trevoke

Ah-ha!

Voila le dmesg quand j'utilise k3b:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   69.553638] hda: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> [   69.553644] hda: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }
> ...

 

Et ben.. prout.. ?

----------

## Trevoke

Histoire de s'amuser un peu, le debugging output de k3b:

 *Quote:*   

> Devices
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182M SB03 (/dev/hda, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite, Layer Jump] [%7]
> ...

 

----------

## Leander256

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le même cas que toi mais depuis quelques mois impossible de graver. Le plus drôle c'est que j'arrive à effacer des DVD-RW mais pas à écrire dessus. Seulement comme je grave une fois tous les 50 ans un ISO Gentoo ou Sysrescuecd je ne sais pas depuis quand ni pourquoi et j'ai vraiment la flemme de chercher. Mais il doit y avoir eu en effet un changement dans le noyau.

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> mon graveur CD est sous /dev/hda

 

Heu, pas tout suivi, mais elle date de quand ta dernière mise-à-jour ?

Ça fait des années qu'on utilise les drivers libata au lieu du vieux driver IDE ...

De plus, tout ce qui est "gravure" a toujours eu du mal à s'accommoder de l'IDE.

Et puis d'ailleurs, tous tes logs tendent à montrer que tu emm**de ton système avec ton "hda" !  :Laughing: 

Vois peut-être du côté de CONFIG_ATA_SFF ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ben euh... J'en sais rien moi!

```
uname -a

Linux Gen2amd 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 24 17:01:06 EDT 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```
Sat Jan 16 18:04:55 EST 2010

/usr/src/linux

root@Gen2amd: pts/1: 33 files 96Mb -> grep "CONFIG_ATA_SFF" .config

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

```

Ca fait un bout de temps que je l'ai ce systeme, je ne sais pas pourquoi il dit /dev/hda !

Dans mon fstab, ca dit /dev/cdrom ... Mais comme j'ai dit plus haut, /dev/cdrom pointe vers /dev/hda de toute facon. Comment est-ce que je change ca?

----------

## El_Goretto

shazaAaam!

[TIP] Passer son noyau en libata "intégral"

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep "CONFIG_ATA_SFF" .config
> 
> ...

 

Je suppose que tu as bien activé le support AHCI ou, éventuellement, le contrôleur SFF kivabien ?

A mon avis, l'ancien driver IDE est malgré tout toujours actif, d'où perplexité du noyau...

Que donne grep "CONFIG_IDE" .config ?

----------

## Trevoke

```
-> grep "CONFIG_IDE" .config

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

```

Je vois le thread, goretto.. plein d'infos la-dedans, rho la la! j'ai completement rate ce memo, je vais bien foutre en l'air mon systeme moi, hein?  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> je vais bien foutre en l'air mon systeme moi, hein? 

 

Mais clairement une occasion à ne pas rater!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'ai abandonné K3B au profit de XFburn. Mais bon, je suis pas sous KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

En fait, le probleme etait peut-etre seulement parce que mon lecteur CD etait devenu /dev/cdrom1 au lieu de /dev/cdrom ... Mais bon, je suis passe en UUID pour tout le reste et j'ai eu aucun probleme. Top moumoute.

Merci!

(ben quoi.. Je redemarre jamais!).

----------

## xaviermiller

enlève les "persistent rules" de udev, et tout rentrera dans l'ordre  :Wink: 

----------

